# Advice for surf fishing at Cape San Blas, Florida.



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

I went to cape san blas florida last year and caught a few fish in front of the condominiums we stayed at (barrier dunes). The only fish we caught there were a few cats, one small shark (cant remember what it was), and a remora shark sucker using cut up squid. We had no luck with live shrimp. One morning we woke up around 7 and went to the area around the lighthouse where stumps stick out of the water. Here we caught a stingray and a small bonnet head shark. I will be going back Saturday May 12-19. This year i'm hoping to catch more fish such as pompano and whiting (or anything that is good eating!) I just wanted some advice from some people who have fished these areas such as what type of fish we could encounter and how to target these fish with the right bait, good spots, best baits for catching various types of fish whether it is artificial or live, and casting distance into the surf. Last year we figured the farthest possible cast was the best but I've read around that casting closer could be beneficial. We went out as far as we could into the water (chest deep) and casted from there. Our tackle setup will be two 7' rods, one 9' rod, and one 12' rod with two of the rods having 20lb test and the other two having 40lb test. Thanks for any advice!


----------

